# Gymnopedie No 1 - Satie



## rubanetti

Hi to all, here i give you my new recorded song,

Gymnopédie nº 1 of Erik Satie. I havent play anything of Satie, but i have included this piece in my repertorie and will be difficult to quit it. I hope you enjoy:

In Spanish (with a description)

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/06/22/gimnopedia-nº-1-erik-satie/

or in youtube






Rubanetti


----------

